# Fuente Holiday Purchases



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

Here are the Fuente purchases I made over the past couple of weeks.
The first is a selection of Hemingway Maduros.










And second are the Anejo's and an Opus X Petite Lancero.










I just scored a few more Opus Last night but haven't taken any pictures yet.

I turned into a major post whore in order to get my post count up high enought to be allowed to post pictures, for that I appologize!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Congrats Mark. You can now post photos.:whoohoo: 

Fantastic selection of smokes.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice smokes


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, I feel like a hot flat chested chick must feel right after she gets implants. Look at me, Look at me!


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey man, nice pics and cigars. I love Fuente Christmas smokes, light up one or two this season and put most of them away till next year or the year after. They are simply amazing with some time on them.

And about the postings, do what you gotta do. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

With pictures like that I have no resentment towards you and your post whore tactics.

Awesome score there.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

MrTapes said:


> Yeah, I feel like a hot flat chested chick must feel right after she gets implants. Look at me, Look at me!


Don't worry, we love cigar ****.:dribble:


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Don't worry, we love cigar ****.:dribble:


OK then Tim, Here's some more for ya.

Bolivar Gold Medal & Cuaba Exclusivos


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh yeah, your supposed to send one cigar out of each picture to the first person who says post whore.

"post whore"

I'll be waiting for the DC#

LOL


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I think I soiled myself.......again.


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

full count said:


> Oh yeah, your supposed to send one cigar out of each picture to the first person who says post whore.
> 
> "post whore"
> 
> ...


I'd start a stampede if I fell for that one!


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

It was worth a try


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

great pics thx for sharing!


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

full count said:


> It was worth a try


Just because I was post whoring doesn't mean I'm easy!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

MrTapes said:


> Just because I was post whoring doesn't mean I'm easy!


No, but I here after a couple drinks, you can be tricked.:lol:


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> No, but I here after a couple drinks, you can be tricked.:lol:


Yeah, Well that must be an OLD story because I haven't had a drink in over 11 years!:helloooo:

Now plying me with some good cigars, well that would be possible!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

MrTapes said:


> Yeah, Well that must be an OLD story because I haven't had a drink in over 11 years!:helloooo:
> 
> Now plying me with some good cigars, well that would be possible!


I didn't say what the drink was. Congrats by the way.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW! Some CRAZY scores there! Holy Crap! :dribble::dribble::dribble:

CD


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow! I am impressed with that collection. Can't wait until the new year and I have a cigar budget again!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice those look like the Tampa sweethearts limits


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

love those smokes.. nice collection


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

jitzy said:


> very nice those look like the Tampa sweethearts limits


Just what I was thinking, I hate limits!!!! Love the pics. I can't wait to get home and dig though my humi!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

MrTapes said:


> Yeah, I feel like a hot flat chested chick must feel right after she gets implants. Look at me, Look at me!


If thats the case I love the new boobs:whoohoo:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

MrTapes said:


> OK then Tim, Here's some more for ya.
> 
> Bolivar Gold Medal & Cuaba Exclusivos


They look tasty-Fuente --:dribble: I have always wanted to see if the Cuaba's are as good as they say they are--let us know! "All very classy pic's"!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You are a Whore lol


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

jitzy said:


> very nice those look like the Tampa sweethearts limits


Ding, Ding, Ding, You are very perceptive!
I did get the majority of them through TS.
Not all of them though. I found a bunch more from some other B & M's around the country. Not all of this stuff is pictured though.
It's kind of fun to search around for all this stuff at this time of year. Once I realized the Maduros were released I sort of made it a mission.


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> They look tasty-Fuente --:dribble: I have always wanted to see if the Cuaba's are as good as they say they are--let us know! "All very classy pic's"!


The Cuaba Exclusivos are a go to stick for me. The box pictured is the third one I've had. These are nice and tasty, Perfect twang and melody of flavors! They smoke great fresh too, which I like. Some are known to have draw problems if they are kept to moist. I store my cigars in the 62-65% range and don't have draw problems with them.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

looks like good stuff


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm like you I love the Hemmi maduros and search for them at this time of year. I got really lucky this year between TS with what they let you buy and a box of classics from one of my local B&M's I made out great.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Don't you just love Christmas time! Excellent score on the Hemi's and especially the Anejo's (one of my favorites now). I managed to beg 3 sticks off one of the local B&M's today. That means I can smoke 3 of the ones I've had sleeping and put these to bed in their place. Tampa Sweetheart has an order coming their way as soon as I can do a little cigar tetris over the hiatus from work.


----------

